# Coming Soon in Kindle editions The Green Lion Trilogy -- Cover Reveal CoS



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 17, 2020)

My very first series of published books is about to be reissued after thirty years, and for the very first time in ebook form.  We plan to release the rest of the series at short intervals this spring.  Actual pub dates forthcoming, but for now, I am excited to share the cover for Book One of the trilogy, CHILD OF SATURN.


----------



## Parson (Mar 17, 2020)

Wishing you all the best Teresa!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 17, 2020)

The ebook should be available sometime in the next two days (depending on how quickly Amazon processes it).  In the meantime, I have posted two chapters as a sample in my Chrons sub-forum:  Sample (Chaps. 0 and 1) CHILD OF SATURN, Book One of The Green Lion Trilogy


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 18, 2020)

Also it looks like the paperbacks may be ready sooner than I think.


----------



## Parson (Mar 18, 2020)

I was just thinking "Too bad the Corona Virus will keep almost everyone from the bookstore." And *palm to the forehead, DUH!* Amazon delivers and so not only will the ebooks probably sell more but also the paperbacks. 

Insight: I buy ebooks over paperbacks 50-1.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 18, 2020)

Self-published paperbacks tend not to sell a lot.  They are trade paperbacks not mass market, and mass market, because they are cheaper, are where most paperback sales are.  But I know that not everyone uses an e-reader.  The printed books are basically going to be available for those who want to replace their old tattered Ace paperbacks.  If they sell more than that,  I will of course be happy, but the paperback edition will mainly be for the sake of my long-time readers who don't read e-books. POD it won't be costing me money to print them, so why not?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 19, 2020)

And we're live!   Amazon.com: Child of Saturn (Green Lion Trilogy Book 1) eBook: Edgerton, Teresa: Kindle Store





						Child of Saturn (Green Lion Trilogy Book 1) eBook : Edgerton, Teresa: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Child of Saturn (Green Lion Trilogy Book 1) eBook : Edgerton, Teresa: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Droflet (Mar 19, 2020)

All the best of luck with it.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks, Droflet!


----------



## Juliana (Mar 19, 2020)

Congratulations Teresa!!!


----------



## Parson (Mar 19, 2020)

Hurrah, and it's loaded on my Kindle. I loved the snippet you provided, which as you know is saying something for a non Fantasy guy like me.


----------



## olive (Mar 19, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------

